# is there



## m e e (Feb 23, 2007)

is there a hoyt forum


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

If you mean forum... no. There was, but they took it down.


----------



## m e e (Feb 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

nope they took it down caus everyone switched to mathews:nyah:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> nope they took it down caus everyone switched to mathews:nyah:


Wrong. Once it was determined that Hoyt was the best there was nothing left to talk about. :chortle:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

2005Ultramag said:


> Wrong. Once it was determined that Hoyt was the best there was nothing left to talk about. :chortle:


erm not really. never knew there was a Hoyt forum so there musta been no need for 1........ Would hijack this thread but that is against the rules


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

there is a hoyt thread becuase i saw it just a minuete ago and hoyt used to be a wonderful bow and know they make a goods kids bow even though i shoot a pse.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Muzzy... dont get me started!  o well.. no need for a hoyt forum... the mathews forum wouldnt get any attention!  (i just shoved it rite back in ur face there muzzy man)! lol


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Muzzy... dont get me started!  o well.. no need for a hoyt forum... the mathews forum wouldnt get any attention!  (i just shoved it rite back in ur face there muzzy man)! lol


LOL...............I was just kiddin on that post!:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> LOL...............I was just kiddin on that post!:darkbeer:


Haha i know man! Its all good! I was just messin with ya there too! haha :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerprincess said:


> there is a hoyt thread becuase i saw it just a minuete ago and *hoyt used to be a wonderful bow *and know *they make a goods kids bow* even though i shoot a pse.


HAHAHAHAHAHA,,,,,O man thats good,I agree archeryprincess



















JUST JOKING all you hoyt fans


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA,,,,,O man thats good,I agree archeryprincess
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Smartash! :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Smartash! :wink:


O come on you have to think thats funny what she wrote,,,,,,Used to be a good bow........makes a good kids bow.......LOL


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> O come on you have to think thats funny what she wrote,,,,,,Used to be a good bow........makes a good kids bow.......LOL


TAHAHA im laughin my dairyair off!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> TAHAHA im laughin my dairyair off!


HAHAHAHA...well i think its funny.....And whats even funnier Is I think she was serious........Might not be true......But it was funny anyways...:tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHAHA...well i think its funny.....And whats even funnier Is I think she was serious........Might not be true......But it was funny anyways...:tongue:


__/\__ \o/ ___/\___ <--- thats u.. gettin eatin by sharks... becuz... its not funny!


:wink: :tongue: :wink: :tongue:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> __/\__ \o/ ___/\___ <--- thats u.. gettin eatin by sharks... becuz... its not funny!
> 
> 
> :wink: :tongue: :wink: :tongue:


HAHAHA nice pic...........YOU would of thought it was funny if she was talkin bout mathews:tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHA nice pic...........YOU would of thought it was funny if she was talkin bout mathews:tongue:


Indeedieruny! i would! Pronounciation of the word (indeed-e-runie) HAHA


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Indeedieruny! i would! Pronounciation of the word (indeed-e-runie) HAHA


HAHAHA Yea i knew how to pronounce the word.......:slice:


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

Hoyt is pretty good my friends.
My dad had one for a long time but
then this year he bought an '07 Bowtech Allegaince


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I love shooting a hoyt and I wouldn't shoot anything else.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I love shooting a hoyt and I wouldn't shoot anything else.


Have you ever shot any thing else?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Have you ever shot any thing else?


yes, for about 2 weeks and i changed back to my hoyt.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> yes, for about 2 weeks and i changed back to my hoyt.


LOL, What bow did you try?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> LOL, What bow did you try?


The Pse x-Factor and I have a Matrix riser now and always did.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> The Pse x-Factor and I have a Matrix riser now and always did.



Well I dont blame you for not shootin an x-factor, Go try an mathews xt or a drenalin,,,,Or go check out the hoyt line,they have pretty good bows also:wink: 













OR just stick with your bow:wink: :tongue:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Well I dont blame you for not shootin an x-factor, Go try an mathews xt or a drenalin,,,,Or go check out the hoyt line,they have pretty good bows also:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might try them in a few years, but right now i'm going to stay with the bow i have. Right now i can't change or trying anything because i'm training. But thanks. :teeth:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I just shot a mathews xt and a dranalin side by side and i still prefer the xt i think it shoots smoother than the drenalin...but thats just my opinion


----------

